

How Y'all, Youse and You Guys Talk - jashkenas
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.html

======
shalmanese
TIL: The Australian accent is apparently most similar to the American mid-
Atlantic.

------
mathattack
It picked 3 cities each about 50 miles apart that triangulated where I grew
up. I guess some things follow us around in our life's travels.

